# 07 brute force 750 front differential



## The typical issues (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi im new to the forum and i just have a question about how the brute force front diff works. 

I posted on a different forum with one person helping but my questions werent all answered. I was hoping for some more insight. Here is a link to that thread.

https://www.brutecentral.com/forums/new-member-introductions-site-help/#/topics/24449

Here is a link to a diagram

https://www.kawasakipartshouse.com/oemparts/a/kaw/596cd6d087a86611b4cfecea/drive-shaft-front


This is how i would estimate the diff working. 

Lets assume that the front left wheel is spinning and the front right is not and we engage the diff lock (yes i know you should stop then engage but for explination sake i engage when spinning. 
When diff lock is engaged, Carrier is rotating say 1rpm, then spins the friction plates 1rpm, which when locked spins the steels turning them 1 rpm, which then spins the cage 1rpm, which then in turn slows the left axle shaft,which is spinning 2rpm through the spider gears, to 1 rpm in turn forcing the left side side gear to slow back to 1rpm, from 2rpm, in turn sending power back through the spider gears back to the right side gear spinning the right axle. Lol long story.


----------

